
$4M and counting for XTI's Aircraft that doesn't exist - CatDogBntyHuntr
http://Www.startengine.com/startup/xti
======
Grantarvey
It's interesting to compare this to Elio Motors, who also ran a campaign on
StartEngine. I pointed out the stark contrast between the two: A car for the
middle class commuter, and a plane for the business executive 1%.

------
Involute
As if you could even get the proof-of-concept for something like this for $4
million. It cost Eclipse $1 BILLION to ship their first jet, which, for all
its innovation, was a lot more conventional than this thing.

------
darrenmarbleCFX
However, it makes sense if you look at the executive team. The former
President of Cessna and the former CEO of Sikorsky are on board.

------
alexinhwood
If I had the money, I'd buy one right now!

